# Orlando Disney 12/29 - 1/2 flexible



## LongIsland16 (Dec 26, 2015)

1 adult, 2 kids - would need from 12/29 thru 1/1 or 1/2. Studio or 1 bedroom is fine.  Rent on here quite a bit from the regular tuggers.  Thank you for your time


----------



## am1 (Dec 28, 2015)

1 bedroom deluxe at bonnet creek please let me know.

thanks,

adam


----------

